# Sputnik 1 Anniversary



## Russ Cook

It is the 50th anniversary of Sputnik1 on Oct 4[as i have trouble remembering what day it was yesterday,thanks must go to another member for the reminder] i was wondering if it would be a good idea for anyone to post some pictures of Russian space watches or memorabilia.

There is a bit of selfish interest behind this as i have been forced to have next week off,am boored already and thought it would be an excuse to actually wear some some of the watches residing in the drawer for most of the year,and to try to remember what,if any are Space related.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## langtoftlad

Not 100% convinced of it's authenticity







, but it was cheap, and it IS cheerful...

so this what I shall wear on the day to honour the momentous achievement:


----------



## rhaythorne

Sounds like a good idea







I have a few that are space-related to some degree:

*First Moscow Watch Factory Kirova Rodina*










According to some accounts, Juri Gagarin may have worn an example of this watch during his Vostok-1 space flight in 1961.

*Poljot Sturmanskie SS-18*










The case of this watch is said to be made from Titanium recovered from de-commissioned Russian SS-18 "Satan" Intercontinental Ballistic Missiles!

*Sekonda Chronograph*










As used by several Cosmonauts on Soyuz space missions in the 1970's.

*Vostok-Europe Rocket N1*










A commemorative piece named after the "world's biggest rocket", the Soviet, super-heavy N1, developed during the 1960's in an attempt to regain the lead in the Space Race and beat the Americans to land the first man on the moon.


----------



## dapper

I'll wear my Strela.....










.....and switch on my USSR rocket lamp:



















Cheers


----------



## rhaythorne

Wonderful lamp! I must keep an eye open for one of those


----------



## mrteatime

rhaythorne said:


> Sounds like a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few that are space-related to some degree:
> 
> *First Moscow Watch Factory Kirova Rodina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to some accounts, Juri Gagarin may have worn an example of this watch during his Vostok-1 space flight in 1961.
> 
> *Poljot Sturmanskie SS-18*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case of this watch is said to be made from Titanium recovered from de-commissioned Russian SS-18 "Satan" Intercontinental Ballistic Missiles!
> 
> *Sekonda Chronograph*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As used by several Cosmonauts on Soyuz space missions in the 1970's.
> 
> *Vostok-Europe Rocket N1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A commemorative piece named after the "world's biggest rocket", the Soviet, super-heavy N1, developed during the 1960's in an attempt to regain the lead in the Space Race and beat the Americans to land the first man on the moon.


love that strela.....they just ooze class


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ll go with this, according to Juri Levenberg one was "worn by Razhdestvensky during the flight and dramatic recovery of Soyuz 23 from October 14-16 1976"

*Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF` cal.3133 23 Jewels*


----------



## Russ Cook

Beautiful watches,i particularly like the lamp.

Russ.


----------



## mrteatime

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll go with this, according to Juri Levenberg one was "worn by Razhdestvensky during the flight and dramatic recovery of Soyuz 23 from October 14-16 1976"
> 
> *Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF` cal.3133 23 Jewels*


mac...what are the two crowns for?









cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I`ll go with this, according to Juri Levenberg one was "worn by Razhdestvensky during the flight and dramatic recovery of Soyuz 23 from October 14-16 1976"
> 
> *Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF` cal.3133 23 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac...what are the two crowns for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

The one at 9 o`clock rotates the inner 12 hour bezel


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A different way to wear your watch, I wonder if I can find a strap long enough by the 4th


















Photo borrowed from a very cool site, see here... Russian Times... Ticking in Space


----------



## mel

Isn't the above 'cos he's got bad eyesight - and this brings it nearer for him to see?

I don't have a space themed russki at present, except maybe one of the Raketas, but then I'm "orf to sunny Spain" on the 4th so I'll maybe flash my Raketa out the plane window at 36,000 ft - the nearest I'll ever get to:-

(turn on echo chamber and theme music) Space - the final frontier. These are the voyages of the star ship Enterprise - - -


----------



## Russ Cook

Yes excellent site mach.[Russian Times] as you know, ill phill occasionaly contributes to this forum.

Its interesting we so often hear about the Omega Moonwatch,but the first watch in space[outside of spacecraft] was either of these two types of Strela [pictured],used by Leonov in the first Moonwalk 1965.

I shall be wearing the The white dialled luminous version tomorrow for golf,i am afraid i have not been winding my watches regularly and this ones chrono has started to stick,i am hoping my agricultural swing will free it up a bit,if not i will have to give it a clean.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook

I am sorry i should have said Spacwalk


----------



## Russ Cook

Or even Spacewalk







if only i hed leernt to spill....cuont to tinn...the possibilities..........


----------



## Russ Cook

potz said:


> I think it may finally be the time to get a Russian watch and I think it will be a Strela.


Great news,potz.

Sputnik today.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## dapper

Strela:










Cheers


----------



## blackandgolduk

potz said:


> I think it may finally be the time to get a Russian watch and I think it will be a Strela.


It's the watch which got me into collecting - you won't be disappointed!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Камрады, по мере того как я пообещал немного дней тому назад, сегодня в почетности пятидесятой годовщины славного старта Спутник-1, я ношу это...

*ПОЛЙОТ ОКЕАН КОМАНДЕРСКИЕ ВМФ 3133 23 КАМНЯ*










(я реально надеюсь рыбы babel не напакостит этот перевод вверх







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Камрады, по мере того как я пообещал немного дней тому назад, сегодня в почетности пятидесятой годовщины славного старта Спутник-1, я ношу это...
> 
> *ПОЛЙОТ ОКЕАН КОМАНДЕРСКИЕ ВМФ 3133 23 КАМНЯ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (я реально надеюсь рыбы babel не напакостит этот перевод вверх
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Google translation gives us ...
> 
> Bards, as I promised few days ago, today honour the 50th anniversary of the glorious launch Sputnik 1, I'm so ...
> 
> And under the pic:
> 
> (I really hope not babel fish napakostit the shift upwards)
Click to expand...

I thought Babel might foul it up














:lol:


----------



## chris l

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Камрады, по мере того как я пообещал немного дней тому назад, сегодня в почетности пятидесятой годовщины славного старта Спутник-1, я ношу это...
> 
> *ПОЛЙОТ ОКЕАН КОМАНДЕРСКИЕ ВМФ 3133 23 КАМНЯ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (я реально надеюсь рыбы babel не напакостит этот перевод вверх
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


пускать пыль в глаза!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Show off, Moi?











chris l said:


> пускать пыль в глаза!


BTW, Babel translation is "to release dust into the eyes"














:lol:


----------



## chris l

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Show off, Moi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris l said:
> 
> 
> 
> пускать пыль в глаза!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Babel translation is "to release dust into the eyes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Fair enough... good old BF...

I do love that Okean; really wish I'd bought one a few years ago when they were more prolific and I was more into Roosians.


----------



## kinaed

Wore this one briefly this morning in honour of the occasion:










But switched to this for the remainder of the day:










-k


----------



## kinaed

potz said:


> This is now winging it's way over to me from the Ukraine ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do the Russki experts say?


Sorry to be the one to break the bad news, but that's a franken. The dial and hands are all wrong, but the movement appears to be intact and in good condition.

Because of the English markings on the movement and the serial number I would say that was a Poljot-branded export model made between 64-66.

If it works well, wear it well!

-k


----------



## Russ Cook

potz said:


> Ok. Seems like there is no answer to my question above.
> 
> And it looks as though I've been "celebrating" too early: not only has kinaed dampened my enthusiasm somewhat but the seller is not reacting to my communications asking for the total. When I tried to pay using his standard shipping rate the system told me he does not accept the payment.


Hello potz,

Yes Kinaed is correct,unfortunately, the watch is a redial and has the wrong hands and crown.Having been a victim of Fakery with regard to an Omega constellation,i can sympathise.

With regard to modern white dialled crylic Strelas with paddle hands,i am no expert but i believe they come up now and again along with english versions on e.bay,they are normally retailed through Sonnenflash[Juri Levenburg].

Although i have had a couple of dealings with him without any trouble,some have reported problems.

I do find it strange though that some of the people that complain about him are quite ready to use and quote from the various referance books he has written on Russian watches[He is one of the few sources of reference on Russian watches].

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook

He`s certainly a bit of an enigma,as i say i am no expert but some times his prices do appear a bit expensive and some of his modern interprotations of older russian watches,although not all, are a bit Liberal.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## debwhyte

Wow!


----------

